# Faire un lanceur du dock pour Mac port !



## phelibre (20 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai ouvert une file ici http://forums.macg.co/unix-linux-and-open-source/mypaint-344251.html

J'aimerai créer un lanceur depuis le dock qui lance mypaint => /opt/local/bin/mypaint
Avec la vérif si X11 est déjà lancé ou pas ....

Comment faire ?


----------



## phelibre (14 Juillet 2010)

Il n'y aurait pas une bonne âme qui pourrait me donner un point de départ


----------



## tatouille (16 Juillet 2010)

```
tell application "X11"
    activate
end tell
delay 2
set results to do shell script "/usr/X11/bin/xclock &"
```


----------



## phelibre (23 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour tell n'est pas natif sous OsX !

Si tu peux m'aider ou me dire ou tu as trouvé cet exemple


----------



## Diablovic (24 Juillet 2010)

C'est de l'applescript, pas du shell.


----------



## tatouille (25 Juillet 2010)

phelibre a dit:


> Bonjour tell n'est pas natif sous OsX !
> 
> Si tu peux m'aider ou me dire ou tu as trouvé cet exemple



l'exemple je l'ai trouvé entre mes deux oreilles


```
#!/bin/sh

launch () {

osascript <<EOF 
    ignoring application responses
        tell application "X11"
            activate
        end tell
        delay 2
        set results to do shell script "$1 &"
    end ignoring
EOF
}

launch "/usr/X11/bin/xclock"

# EOF
```
encore un truc sortie de la chose entre mes deux oreilles


----------

